# Lake Erie advice



## CLEMedic (Jun 6, 2017)

I have a F&S Eagle Run 12 Sit in. I have been hunting and fishing out of Kayaks on rivers or streams for the last 8 years in AK, TN, and NC. I just got out of the Army and came home and wanted to try my luck out on Lake Erie. I would really like a Sit on Top for out there since it gets choppy but seeing if anyone had any advice or have taken a Sit In out on the lake ( outside the breakwall )

Thanks!


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

pick your days dude lake erie isn't a joke


----------



## CLEMedic (Jun 6, 2017)

hurricanshawn86 said:


> pick your days dude lake erie isn't a joke


I wasnt planning on going out unless the it was good conditions I grew up in Fairport so I know what the Lake can do I was just asking if I would be alright in my Sit in or should I think about buying a Sit on Top ( Which I already am hahahaha)


----------



## hurricanshawn86 (Jun 12, 2015)

me I wouldn't kayak erie coming from a guys who started on. a 12 sears boat with a 3 horse to fish the bubble I'm a leroy ohio guy shawn Yoder what's your name 2005 is my year fro. river side


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Sit inside kayak (sink) has no place on Erie unless you're sticking tight to shore. How you gonna get back in if you roll? Go for the SOT. Biggest piece of advice...fly a flag high. I have one on a 7 ft pole sticking straight up out a rod holder near the stern of my kayak. If there's any chop at all....you are hard to see.


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

Yes, fly flag.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

SOT when wind is southerly or in evenings when it usually calms.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

This time of year is not a time to be in the water, it's still cold and you know the rest. You couldn't do anything to convince me to be in one of those on that lake. A kayak is NOT suitable for Lake Erie.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We were there Yesterday,,, 30 mph gusts out of the North,,,, 6'ers going over the walls,,,, only 2 trailers in the lot! ;>) Pert-near a flat lake at 3pm.
BUT WE HAD NO PROBLEM LAUNCHING,,,, & FISHING INSIDE OF THE BREAKWALLS. (& filling a cooler!)
Bula Park/ beach has YAK RENTALS. There must be 15, maybe 10 different types in the racks.
I just drove by to see, & I didn't see ANY SOT's there.
Go Figure.
There's always someone yak'n & canoe'n up & down the Bula River, & inside of the walls. 
AND there's a nice paddle-boat launch up River, behind the hospital.
Just saying.
Play Safe, No problem.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

CLEMedic said:


> I have a F&S Eagle Run 12 Sit in. I have been hunting and fishing out of Kayaks on rivers or streams for the last 8 years in AK, TN, and NC. I just got out of the Army and came home and wanted to try my luck out on Lake Erie. I would really like a Sit on Top for out there since *it gets choppy but seeing if anyone had any advice or have taken a Sit In out on the lake ( outside the breakwall )*
> 
> Thanks!



FYI,,,, fill out 'some' of your profile so we kinda know where abouts you live,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
& what you want to fish for, etc. So WE have more of a clue how to help you out.

If you want to catch anything in the lake, besides walleyes, you don't need to go very far from the walls.
And, I had 3 calls in the last week,,,,,, many keeper eyes were caught in 15'-25' ow. Drifting worms.

I'd love to hear where you 'paddle' in NC!?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I used to paddle the exact same kayak. It was dicey at times on the river. On Erie? NO WAY NO HOW.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I would take my Ocean Kayak Big Game II on the Lake. I wouldn't go out unless the winds were fairly light and out of a southern direction. I have a sit in Kayak that I wouldn't even think of taking on the lake.


----------



## CLEMedic (Jun 6, 2017)

Doboy said:


> FYI,,,, fill out 'some' of your profile so we kinda know where abouts you live,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> & what you want to fish for, etc. So WE have more of a clue how to help you out.
> 
> If you want to catch anything in the lake, besides walleyes, you don't need to go very far from the walls.
> ...


My bad! I just found this site. I'll fill in my info.
And in NC I was stationed at Bragg so I paddled all around in SE North Carolina rivers and lakes


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I take my Hobie out on Erie almost weekly. No issues at all if you are smart about it. While sometimes I am miles from a launch I am usually not more than 1/2 mile out. If there are any threat of storms I don't go.


----------

